

Ask HN: Front end/CSS books - peaceprayer

Hello NH.
I&#x27;m looking for Frontend &#x2F; CSS &#x2F; and-so-on books to master my outdated skills.<p>For example, ages ago i&#x27;d suggest Zeldman books or &#x27;The Zen of CSS Design&#x27; by Dave Shea, but it seems to me that A LOT changed for now on.<p>Any great books to understand how to do perfect frontend today? Thanks.
======
bzalasky
Here's a sampling of some great books in the front-end space. I'd also suggest
looking into Tuts+ ([http://tutsplus.com/](http://tutsplus.com/)) or
Codeschool ([https://www.codeschool.com/](https://www.codeschool.com/)).

\- _Dive Into HTML5_ [http://diveintohtml5.info/](http://diveintohtml5.info/)

\- _Scalable and Modular Architecture for CSS_
[https://smacss.com/](https://smacss.com/)

\- _HTML5 and CSS3 (2nd edition): Level Up with Today 's Web Technologies_
[https://pragprog.com/book/bhh52e/html5-and-
css3](https://pragprog.com/book/bhh52e/html5-and-css3)

\- _Programming JavaScript Applications_
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000000262](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000000262)

\- _Building Backbone Plugins_ [https://pragprog.com/book/d-dbback/building-
backbone-plugins](https://pragprog.com/book/d-dbback/building-backbone-
plugins)

\- _Automate with Grunt: The Build Tool for JavaScript_
[https://pragprog.com/book/bhgrunt/automate-with-
grunt](https://pragprog.com/book/bhgrunt/automate-with-grunt)

\- _The Offline Cookbook_ (recent article, but great stuff)
[http://jakearchibald.com/2014/offline-
cookbook/](http://jakearchibald.com/2014/offline-cookbook/)

~~~
peaceprayer
thanks a lot, books look nice!

------
Varlski
HTML & CSS by Jon Duckett is a great resource. Very clear and concise
[http://www.htmlandcssbook.com/](http://www.htmlandcssbook.com/).

~~~
peaceprayer
thank you! looks usefull!

